# Spring Harvest Down 21%



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Saw on the ODNR website the numbers were down significatnly from last year attributed to poor hatch and weather (I'll say). I can ever remember a season like this one. Anyways, congrats if you got a bird. Till next year...


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

This was the hardest season I ever had. I probably hunted the most, and never got within 100 yards of a tom. Could have tagged out on Jakes, but never busted one. Hopefully next year those birds will come back to play. Another donation to the ODNR, a great year for mushrooms, and lots of good times with friends.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good news for next year I suppose.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think the hatch was that bad as I saw more Jakes this year than the past 5yrs. I definitely believe the weather was the culprit. Those cold fronts along with the rain and high winds made hunting tough! The birds were with hens and just did not fire up much. I heard and saw more Tom's the last week than the first three combined. The weather was much better. As Mushijoba said next year should be good.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i bet i heard 10 different birds gobbling over a weeks time, but i only saw one and he was too far for a clean kill. i did make a few good friends from the site when we hunted together and i also learned alot this spring too. my season was a very good one, bird or not.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

The weather undoubtedly played a huge role in the low harvest. Saw quite a few big flocks and several birds strutting on my drive from Kent to Columbus today, the birds are out there!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Weather sucked...Thats it...I felt very lucky to kill my 2 birds again and keep the streak alive...I literally killed my second in the last minutes of my available time to hunt on my last day to hunt...I had actually given up and was about to walk back to the vehicle when he gobbled and I moved in. I had told myself I had to be on the rd home by 830 or 9 at the latest and I pulled the trigger at 830......I got really lucky.


----------



## longbeard3199 (May 17, 2011)

well got both mine 24 and 23 10 and 11.5 1 and 1.5 only hunted about 3 hrs total highland county


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

longbeard3199 said:


> well got both mine 24 and 23 10 and 11.5 1 and 1.5 only hunted about 3 hrs total highland county


Wow looks like I'll be hunting Highland Co. next year!


----------

